# Where to buy t5's??



## Geo11 (Mar 30, 2010)

Does anyone know the cheapest place to buy t5 bulbs? I'm looking for good quality 80 watt ATI or Geissmann bulbs.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Ckeck out goreef, if u order 150 u get free shipment, if not i guess SUM might have them


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Mops.ca for Geissmann, ORG or Sea U for ATI and other brands. I believe both Sea U and ORG will give you a break if you pay cash...


----------



## bluegularis (May 12, 2010)

*Hydroponic stores*

I buy all mine in hydroponic stores and they avg $9-15, you would have to check for brand names, but a 10,000 K bulb will be the same regardless of the manufacturer.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

80watt are less common and sometimes harder to find.

You can try SUM or ORG as mentioned.


----------



## phi delt reefer (Sep 8, 2010)

john at nafb had a good deal on ATI bulbs (20 a pop) but didnt list 80watters. might be worthwhile to call him to see what the cost on those are.


----------

